# Need recipe for fried calamari please



## amber (Dec 6, 2004)

I found a very basic recipe online (foodnetwork, Giada De Laurentiis), but it seems as though it would be bland since it's just dipped in flour.  Anyone tried this version?  Or have a better version?  I've only used a tempura type batter on them but that was too heavy for batter.  Im looking for something light.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2004)

Another version just dips the calamari in cornstarch - you can also use some garlic powder in it but not much.  Fry in very hot oil for under a minute - remove - sprinkle with salt while hot on paper towels.

Dip in a not too chunky red sauce with lots of oregano and serve pepperoncini slices along with it.

It is a fairly mild-tasting dish - it's the dipping sauce that gives it so much flavor.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 7, 2004)

I have not tried this yet, but it's in my "going to try soon" pile of recipes. I found this site while reading up on pasta machines.

*Fried Calamari* (serves 2 as an entrée)

1 lb. cleaned calamari, tentacles removed and bodies cut into ½" rings  

1 cup flour  

1 cup breadcrumbs  
1 tsp. Kosher salt  

Vegetable oil for deep frying  
Traditional tomato sauce with added red pepper flakes  

Heat oil to 360 degrees F.  
Combine flour and breadcrumbs and coat calamari.  

Fry 1 minute until golden brown.  Transfer to paper to drain.  

Sprinkle with salt. Serve with tomato sauce for dipping. 


Z


----------



## amber (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Kitchenelf and Zereh!  They both sound good.  I'll definately make some marinara dipping sauce.


----------



## GB (Dec 7, 2004)

As an alternative to using regular breadcrumbs, I have heard of chefs using ground up graham  crackers. it sounded very odd to me at first, but made a lot of sense when it was explained to me. Since calamari is cooked so quickly, the regular breadcrumbs do not always have time to brown up unless you overcook the calamari. By using the graham  crackers you get the dark color and the taste really does work well.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 7, 2004)

I understand that when calamari is made correctly it has a 'meaty' texture but whenever I've had it it was more like eating a deep fried rubber band. Was I misled on this?


----------



## GB (Dec 7, 2004)

DampCharcoal, you were either eating calamari that was overcooked (very easy to do) or you let it cool down too much. Calamari needs to be cooked either very quickly or for a very long time. Anything in between will result in it being very rubbery. Letting it cool down will do the same thing.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks, GB. I guess that's what I get for ordering calamari (or anything else for that matter) from Red Lobster.  :roll:


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 8, 2004)

DC, we all have to go there in hopes it's like we remember when we really didn't know any better


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!!! Elf, we used to go there all the time in high school, thought it was THE authority in seafood cuisine!   Just like we thought Olive Garden was the best Italian around!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep, high school was when I went.  We always got the Langastinos - and my mother would eat the tartar sauce until they ran out    Not that the food is bad because it's not but Carraba's is the "new" Olive Garden.


----------



## GB (Dec 8, 2004)

I just went to Carraba's for the first time while I was in Florida. I was not expecting much. I figured it would be very similar to Olive Garden (which I hate with a passion). I was pleasantly surprised. I had a shrimp and scallop dish that was very tasty and the seafood was not overcooked at all. My wife did not like her eggplant parm dish, but she measures all eggplant parm against her mothers, so no restaurant will ever come close to being that good


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't believe we have a Carraba's around here but we do have a number of authentic Italian restaurants. You can say what you want about Columbus (Cowtown, Columbus, GA?) but we do have a huge amount of authentic ethnic eateries that are the same price or cheaper than a joint like Olive Garden.  :? One of the few things we've got going for us!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 8, 2004)

GB - have you had the Chicken Bryan??  It's quite good!!!  Their mussels are also good - the bruschetta I can make better I think.  I've never had any of the dishes with a red sauce - I will try that next.  I did have the salmon last time and it was good, not overcooked at all, a nice medium rare.  Your wife needs to give up on ordering Eggplant Parmesan, she'll never find one that's going to be good compared to her mother's!!  I just hope they keep their standards up so they don't slip like Olive Garden.  

DC, There won't be any comparison to your local good Italian restaurants.  You can still taste a lot of the sodium and herb/spice  mixtures in the Carraba dishes that you know are processed.  But, if you get the opportunity to go the food is still surprisingly good.


----------



## GB (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't remember what the Chicken Bryan was, but I do remember commenting that it sounded great. I know that is one of the things I was thinking of ordering.

I have a mental block against mussels. When I was young, we used mussels as bait when we were fishing. I have tried then since and do not mind them, but my first thought when I see then is always of bait  

I really loved the bread and oil they put out too. The bread was piping hot and the oil was one of the better tasting olive oils I have had at a chain restaurant.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 8, 2004)

The Chicken Bryan is topped with sundried tomatoes and some kind of cheese (it's the texture and taste of goat cheese but it's not goat cheese but it's not).

Pureed basil, oregano, garlic (I think) then they pour the olive oil over it.  I always add balsamic and some kosher salt to mine (kosher when I'm at home anyways).


----------



## GB (Dec 8, 2004)

Ohhh that really does sound good!


----------



## chez suz (Dec 8, 2004)

I found this recipe in my files..I remember hearing about soaking in milk.


Calamari Fritti 
Recipe courtesy Tyler Florence 


 Recipe Summary 
 Prep Time: 20 minutes  Cook Time: 3 minutes 
 Inactive Prep Time: 15 minutes  Yield: 4 to 6 servings 
1 pound whole squid, cleaned 
1 cup milk 
1 large egg 
6 fresh basil leaves, chopped 
Canola oil, for frying 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons paprika 
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Lemon wedges, for serving 
Smoked jalapeno aioli, for dipping, recipe follows 
Tomato-basil sauce, for dipping, recipe follows

Rinse the squid under cool water and pat dry with paper towels. Cut the body of the squid into 1/2-inch rings and trim the tentacles as necessary. Combine the milk, egg, and basil leaves in a bowl; mix with a fork until lightly beaten. Put the prepared calamari in the milk mixture and stick it in the refrigerator while getting everything else set up; it fries better if marinated and chilled for about 15 minutes. 
Pour about 2 inches of oil in a fryer or large, heavy pot and heat to 375 degrees F. Mix the flour and paprika in a pie dish or plate; season with a fair amount of salt and pepper. Toss the calamari in the seasoned flour to coat. Fry for 1 to 3 minutes or until golden brown. Drain on paper towels and salt, to taste. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the fried calamari to paper towels to drain. Serve immediately with lemon wedges and dipping sauces.

Smoked Jalapeno Aioli: 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1 to 2 canned chipotle chile in adobo 
1 garlic clove, coarsely chopped 
1/2 lemon, juiced 
1 tablespoon chopped flat-leaf parsley 
Pinch salt


----------



## HotnSpicy (Dec 8, 2004)

*This is the calamari recipe that I use:

Fried Calamari
Taken out of "Italian Food Forever"

Ingredients 
2 Pounds Cleaned Squid (Instructions Below)
1 Cup Flour
1 Cup Cornmeal
1/2 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Pepper
Vegetable Oil For Frying

Cooking:

*	Place the cleaned calamari in the freezer for 5 minutes before cooking. 

*	Put 2 inches of oil into a pot, and heat to 375ºF. 

*	Mix the flour, cornmeal and spices together in a plastic bag. Drop in the calamari and shake well to cover with the coating. 

*	Drop the calamari into the hot oil, and cook for just under a minute, until they are golden brown. 

*	Drain on paper towels. Serve with your favorite dipping sauces.

Cook's Note: 

A great way to serve fried calamari, is to put a handful on top of a dish of spaghetti already dressed with a good spicy tomato sauce. If you prefer a crispier crust to your calamari, dip them in beaten egg before dropping them into the coating.

Serves 4 
*


----------



## kitchenwitch (Dec 15, 2004)

*Fried Calamari*

One way to help insure the calamari are tender is to soak in milk at least one hour before frying.  I have only dredged in flour.  Make sure to shake off excess before frying.


----------



## siniquezu (Dec 21, 2004)

Is there any main dish that incorporates this fried calamari?


----------



## chez suz (Dec 21, 2004)

Put the fried calamari over pasta w/a marinara sauce...and you have a main meal.


----------



## squidfish (Mar 23, 2005)

siniquezu said:
			
		

> Is there any main dish that incorporates this fried calamari?


 
Hi siniquezu,

If you visit the following page and search for the word "fried" you will be amazed at home many recipes use friend squid!

http://www.squidfish.net/squidrecipes.shtml#dinner

Cheers, Glen


----------



## greatfood (Apr 1, 2005)

*Calamari*

Good evening, try this recipe:

1 cup flour
1 cup cornmeal
2 tbsp kosher salt
1 tsp black pepper
2 tbsp cayenne pepper
3 cups of milk

First clean calamri, sook calamri in milk 20min or more

Mix all dry ingredents:

Remove calamai from milk, toss in dry mix and deep fry at 360, till crisp, serve with a chunky marrinara sauce 

hope yoou enjoy


----------

